# 2004 Nissan Xterra spark plugs



## ST193 (Mar 30, 2008)

Is there an easy way to get at the spark plug between the firewall ?


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

Is yours supercharged?
If not this can help you, if so...time for some extra work.

http://www.nissanoffroad.net/how_to/plugs/plug.asp


----------

